# Milan: Tonali non decolla. Corre di meno tra tutti i centrocampisti.



## admin (11 Gennaio 2021)

Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, Tonali non decolla e il nuovo stop non ci voleva. Il centrocampista salterà il match di Coppa Italia. Pioli spera di ritrovarlo per Cagliari.

Tonali è il centrocampista che corre di meno (per Km a partita) tra quelli in rosa. Sembra un problema di condizione. Tonali avrebbe bisogno di continuità. E giocare da acciaccato è ancora più complicato.

*Bennacer *dovrebbe rientrare contro l'Atalanta.


----------



## emamilan99 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, Tonali non decolla e il nuovo stop non ci voleva. Il centrocampista salterà il match di Coppa Italia. Pioli spera di ritrovarlo per Cagliari.
> 
> Tonali è il centrocampista che corre di meno (per Km a partita) tra quelli in rosa. Sembra un problema di condizione. Tonali avrebbe bisogno di continuità. E giocare da acciaccato è ancora più complicato.
> 
> *Bennacer *dovrebbe rientrare contro l'Atalanta.



quello che sto vedendo non è il Sandro che conosco da 3 anni(sono bresciano).. la sua forza erano le sgaloppate partendo dalla mediana per poi arrivare sulla trequarti. Si vede che si sta ancora ambientando nel ruolo, per il resto conoscendolo sono fiducioso. Bennacer ci serve assolutamente contro l'Atalanta, è uno scontro direttissimo


----------



## Mika (11 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, Tonali non decolla e il nuovo stop non ci voleva. Il centrocampista salterà il match di Coppa Italia. Pioli spera di ritrovarlo per Cagliari.
> 
> Tonali è il centrocampista che corre di meno (per Km a partita) tra quelli in rosa. Sembra un problema di condizione. Tonali avrebbe bisogno di continuità. E giocare da acciaccato è ancora più complicato.
> 
> *Bennacer *dovrebbe rientrare contro l'Atalanta.



La gogna mediatica che sta ricevendo questo ventenne che solo a Luglio era rappresentato come il nuovo Pirlo italiano per poi finire da noi e diventare un giocatore da Serie B, è impressionante. Fate schifo!


----------



## marcokaka (11 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, Tonali non decolla e il nuovo stop non ci voleva. Il centrocampista salterà il match di Coppa Italia. Pioli spera di ritrovarlo per Cagliari.
> 
> Tonali è il centrocampista che corre di meno (per Km a partita) tra quelli in rosa. Sembra un problema di condizione. Tonali avrebbe bisogno di continuità. E giocare da acciaccato è ancora più complicato.
> 
> *Bennacer *dovrebbe rientrare contro l'Atalanta.



Bisogna dargli tempo ma sinceramente mi sarei aspettato tutt'altro. 
Tra lui e bennacer attualmente c'è un abisso.


----------



## Miracle1980 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bennacer *dovrebbe rientrare contro l'Atalanta.



Questa la notizia peggiore dell'articolo. Speravo di rivederlo già a Cagliari...


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, Tonali non decolla e il nuovo stop non ci voleva. Il centrocampista salterà il match di Coppa Italia. Pioli spera di ritrovarlo per Cagliari.
> 
> Tonali è il centrocampista che corre di meno (per Km a partita) tra quelli in rosa. Sembra un problema di condizione. Tonali avrebbe bisogno di continuità. E giocare da acciaccato è ancora più complicato.
> 
> *Bennacer *dovrebbe rientrare contro l'Atalanta.



Quanti che si rimangeranno tutto...quanti..

Ragazzo di 20 anni..kessie ne ha 24, Bennacer 23...vediamo Sandro fra 3 anni...ci si dimentica troppo spesso che a 20 anni tutto è più difficile da gestire, compreso un cambio di città e compagni..

Sandro ha testa, lavora duro e ha doti...


----------



## Masanijey (11 Gennaio 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> La gogna mediatica che sta ricevendo questo ventenne che solo a Luglio era rappresentato come il nuovo Pirlo italiano per poi finire da noi e diventare un giocatore da Serie B, è impressionante. Fate schifo!



I giocatori vengono però giudicati sul campo e in relazione al loro "costo". É sempre stato così e di certo non si è fatta un'eccezione solo per questa volta. È indubbio che sta lasciando a desiderare e anche in prospettiva non lascia ad oggi intravedere segnali che giustifichino un investimento di 40M. Sta a lui dimostrare il contrario, passando per le critiche, così come hanno fatto tutti.
Saelemaekers veniva insultato a più riprese solo per il cognome, fai te.


----------



## Albijol (11 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, Tonali non decolla e il nuovo stop non ci voleva. Il centrocampista salterà il match di Coppa Italia. Pioli spera di ritrovarlo per Cagliari.
> 
> Tonali è il centrocampista che corre di meno (per Km a partita) tra quelli in rosa. Sembra un problema di condizione. Tonali avrebbe bisogno di continuità. E giocare da acciaccato è ancora più complicato.
> 
> *Bennacer *dovrebbe rientrare contro l'Atalanta.



Uno dei tanti motivi per cui gli preferisco addirittura Calabria


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, Tonali non decolla e il nuovo stop non ci voleva. Il centrocampista salterà il match di Coppa Italia. Pioli spera di ritrovarlo per Cagliari.
> 
> Tonali è il centrocampista che corre di meno (per Km a partita) tra quelli in rosa. Sembra un problema di condizione. Tonali avrebbe bisogno di continuità. E giocare da acciaccato è ancora più complicato.
> 
> *Bennacer *dovrebbe rientrare contro l'Atalanta.



Quando sarà, e sarà presto, questi non vanno fatti salire sul carro.

Addirittura bennacer non recupera nemmeno per cagliari?
E' fermo dal 13-12 !!!!


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Gennaio 2021)

bennacer dicevano a cagliari ma cosa siamo?????

sembra goku nella vasca di rigenerazione su namecc che ogni puntata diceva di essere pronto e poi stava sempre a ricaricarsi mentre freezer picchiava i suoi amici ahahahahah. mamma mia che strazio.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Gennaio 2021)

Devo ammettere di essere davvero dispiaciuto per questo ragazzo, perchè è evidente che un problema ci sia (magari atletico, non so). Si vede quanto ci tiene e penso che per lui la pressione sia non indifferente. In ogni caso è un ragazzo che va aspettato. Penso proprio che "abbandonarlo" sia da stupidi perchè il potenziale c'è ed è importante. Forza Sandro, credo ancora sarai un pilastro del nostro futuro!


----------



## pazzomania (11 Gennaio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quanti che si rimangeranno tutto...quanti..
> 
> Ragazzo di 20 anni..kessie ne ha 24, Bennacer 23...vediamo Sandro fra 3 anni...ci si dimentica troppo spesso che a 20 anni tutto è più difficile da gestire, compreso un cambio di città e compagni..
> 
> Sandro ha testa, lavora duro e ha doti...



Esatto, a 20 anni un centrocampista è ingiudicabile.

Le basi ci sono, vedremo la testa.


----------



## EmmePi (11 Gennaio 2021)

marcokaka ha scritto:


> Bisogna dargli tempo ma sinceramente mi sarei aspettato tutt'altro.
> Tra lui e bennacer attualmente c'è un abisso.



Magari come ti aspettavi di più da Bennacer appena acquistato! Ma fatemi il piacere....

Giudicare un giovane catapultato in una grande squadra dopo soli 3 mesi!


----------



## Davidoff (11 Gennaio 2021)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Magari come ti aspettavi di più da Bennacer appena acquistato! Ma fatemi il piacere....
> 
> Giudicare un giovane catapultato in una grande squadra dopo soli 3 mesi!



A dire la verità le qualità fisiche e tecniche di Bennacer erano evidenti, al di là delle ingenuità dei primi mesi. Tonali purtroppo mi sta dando l'impressione di essere nè carne nè pesce, come mi sembrava anche a Brescia. Spero che in società non si siano fatti abbindolare dal suo essere milanista e vagamente somigliante al Maestro ladro traditore e che l'abbiano preso perché ci hanno visto potenziale effettivo, ad oggi purtroppo ha deluso.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Solo 2 mesi fa c'erano articoli che si domandavano cosa fare adesso di Bennacer visto che Tonali era talmente cresciuto da meritare il posto da titolare....

Un pò di equilibrio mai.

Ragazzo del 2000. 

Cresci con calma Sandrino, sarai una colonna nei decenni a venire.


----------



## gabri65 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, Tonali non decolla e il nuovo stop non ci voleva. Il centrocampista salterà il match di Coppa Italia. Pioli spera di ritrovarlo per Cagliari.
> 
> Tonali è il centrocampista che corre di meno (per Km a partita) tra quelli in rosa. Sembra un problema di condizione. Tonali avrebbe bisogno di continuità. E giocare da acciaccato è ancora più complicato.
> 
> *Bennacer *dovrebbe rientrare contro l'Atalanta.



Vero, è un giocatore osceno, alla terza presenza ancora non stava in doppia cifra, poi è quasi a fine carriera.

Non riesce a fare contemporaneamente il centravanti e il terzino, ma che razza di giocatore è. Meglio Romagnoli come centrale, ho detto tutto.

Cediamolo alla juve per un paio di milioni, magari ci cascano.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Gennaio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Solo 2 mesi fa c'erano articoli che si domandavano cosa fare adesso di Bennacer visto che Tonali era talmente cresciuto da meritare il posto da titolare....
> 
> Un pò di equilibrio mai.
> 
> ...





gabri65 ha scritto:


> Vero, è un giocatore osceno, alla terza presenza ancora non stava in doppia cifra, poi è quasi a fine carriera.
> 
> Non riesce a fare contemporaneamente il centravanti e il terzino, ma che razza di giocatore è. Meglio Romagnoli come centrale, ho detto tutto.
> 
> Cediamolo alla juve per un paio di milioni, magari ci cascano.



Probabilmente ( sicuramente) paga lo scotto del prezzo d' acquisto.


----------



## Mika (11 Gennaio 2021)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> I giocatori vengono però giudicati sul campo e in relazione al loro "costo". É sempre stato così e di certo non si è fatta un'eccezione solo per questa volta. È indubbio che sta lasciando a desiderare e anche in prospettiva non lascia ad oggi intravedere segnali che giustifichino un investimento di 40M. Sta a lui dimostrare il contrario, passando per le critiche, così come hanno fatto tutti.
> Saelemaekers veniva insultato a più riprese solo per il cognome, fai te.



De Sciglio ha fatto pena per 3 anni alla Juventus ma veniva incensato. Di Locatelli gli errori che fa nemmeno vengono mensionati. Chiesa ha fatto pena fino ai due gol contro di noi ma veniva incensato. Per favore. Fino all'infortunio Tonali ha fatto delle belle prestazioni. *C'è una cosa che viene dimenticata da tutti: il gioco che gli viene chiesto di fare da Pioli. Se gli viene chiesto un tipo di lavoro a CC e lui lo fa allora è buono. Esempio: se io ti ordino una torta da un 1 kg alla panna e te mi fai una più bella e artistica e magari anche buona torta di 5 KG da matrimonio, a tre piani e con ornamenti. Sarà anche più bella e buona, ma io te la lascio la e non te la pago perché non è quello che avevo richiesto.*


----------



## Alfred Edwards (11 Gennaio 2021)

Sandro sarà un grosso problema fra un paio d'anni.
Avremo 3 titolari di livello mondiale per 2 posti


----------



## davidelynch (11 Gennaio 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> La gogna mediatica che sta ricevendo questo ventenne che solo a Luglio era rappresentato come il nuovo Pirlo italiano per poi finire da noi e diventare un giocatore da Serie B, è impressionante. Fate schifo!



Hai centrato il punto, fosse finito alla Juve i complimenti si sarebbero sprecati, appena scelto il Milan è improvvisamente diventato una sega.


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Gennaio 2021)

Sostegno sempre per Sandro, talento cristallino.
A 20 anni sta facendo moltissima esperienza ed è al suo secondo anno in A.
Pirlo alla sua età (proprio dopo un anno in A con il brescia) faceva ridere all'inter che infatti ce lo ha mezzo regalato.
Si è consacrato a 22-23. E parliamo di uno dei centrocampisti più forti di sempre.
Abbiate pazienza senza dare giudizi affrettati, che il nostro Bennacer l'anno scorso veniva deriso e definito scarso.

Dobbiamo entrare nell'ottica di ASPETTARE i giovani.
Il milan che prende fenomeni e palloni d'oro è finito e non tornerà.
Possiamo solo farceli in casa e il sostegno della tifoseria è vitale per i giovani.
Ricordatevelo sempre.


----------



## Masanijey (11 Gennaio 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> De Sciglio ha fatto pena per 3 anni alla Juventus ma veniva incensato. Di Locatelli gli errori che fa nemmeno vengono mensionati. Chiesa ha fatto pena fino ai due gol contro di noi ma veniva incensato. Per favore. Fino all'infortunio Tonali ha fatto delle belle prestazioni. *C'è una cosa che viene dimenticata da tutti: il gioco che gli viene chiesto di fare da Pioli. Se gli viene chiesto un tipo di lavoro a CC e lui lo fa allora è buono. Esempio: se io ti ordino una torta da un 1 kg alla panna e te mi fai una più bella e artistica e magari anche buona torta di 5 KG da matrimonio, a tre piani e con ornamenti. Sarà anche più bella e buona, ma io te la lascio la e non te la pago perché non è quello che avevo richiesto.*



Mah.. sinceramente non capisco la tua risposta, soprattutto la parte in grassetto. Il confronto con De Sciglio e Locatelli non avvalora la tua tesi. Due giocatori che sono stati letteralmente massacrati, e nessuno dei due è costato 40M.
Chiesa? Ma qui non abbiamo fatto le preghiere perchè arrivasse quest'estate?
Io non sto dicendo che Tonali sia un bidone o che non vada aspettato: però non capisco nemmeno perchè lui debba avere un'immunità particolare e debba essere esente da critiche quando ad oggi il suo rendimento è scadente.
Io faccio il tifo per lui, perchè è un profilo sano, di quelli che non puoi odiare.
Ma arriverà anche il momento in cui dovrà anche dimostrare qualcosa in più, perchè non si può sempre giustificare solo con "è giovane".
Scommettiamo che se dovesse arrivare Simakan alla prima cappellata verrà subito condannato?


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, Tonali non decolla e il nuovo stop non ci voleva. Il centrocampista salterà il match di Coppa Italia. Pioli spera di ritrovarlo per Cagliari.
> 
> Tonali è il centrocampista che corre di meno (per Km a partita) tra quelli in rosa. Sembra un problema di condizione. Tonali avrebbe bisogno di continuità. E giocare da acciaccato è ancora più complicato.
> 
> *Bennacer *dovrebbe rientrare contro l'Atalanta.



A questo giornale non va giu il fatto che lo abbiamo soffiato ai Gobbi. Tutto ampiamente previsto.

Tonali prosegue il suo percorso di inserimento in modo piuttosto regolare invece, tra l'altro col Toro stava giocando bene prima dell'infortunio.


----------



## Anguus (11 Gennaio 2021)

Mi auguro possa smentirmi come Bennacer, di cui ero a un passo da averne le scatole piene più di quanto lo sia con Sandro. Fino ad ora totalmente inadeguato, nient'altro da dire.


----------



## Anguus (11 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> A questo giornale non va giu il fatto che lo abbiamo soffiato ai Gobbi. Tutto ampiamente previsto.
> 
> Tonali prosegue il suo percorso di inserimento in modo piuttosto regolare invece, tra l'altro col Toro stava giocando bene prima dell'infortunio.



Io invece credo che giocando 90' ci avrebbe lasciato presto in 10


----------



## SoloMVB (11 Gennaio 2021)

Lo dico da prima che lo prendessimo,visto in qualche partita a Brescia e lo reputai da subito ne carne ne pesce.A forza di pomparlo ci convincono che uno è un fuoriclasse,questo accade in Italia,ora hanno smesso perché è al Milan.Io ribadisco,se Mirabelli avesse speso 40 mln per Tonali il forum sarebbe andato a prenderlo sotto casa e lungi da me difendere Mirabelli.


----------



## Maravich49 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Non è per niente in fiducia, ogni volta mi da l'impressione di "cammellare" a 2 km/h in mezzo al campo e nascondersi per evitare la palla.
Detto questo, credo TANTISSIMO in lui.
Forza Sandro.


----------

